# R10 Drive died...replacing hard drive. Which drive to buy?



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

My R10 with a 250 gb drive has been rebooting for a while. Now it won't get past the "a few minutes more" screen. 

I swapped in the original drive and got it working for the moment. Now I'm looking to put a new drive into it. My question is what drive to use. 
I found a 500 gb WD drive at Best Buy for $82 (Model WD5000JBRTL) or a 320 gb WD from Newegg for $60 (Model WD3200AAJB). 

Is there any issue with putting a 500 gb drive in an R10? 

While I'm at it, I might pick up a new drive for our DVR40, it's been rebooting every week or so. Is there any limitation on disk size for the DVR40?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Either drive will work as long as configured as master and not cable select


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I ended up with the 500 gb. Mr. TiVo is alive and well now. I used MFSLive to copy to the new drive. That is an excellent program!


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

What's the absolute cheapest drive to buy to replace one that's bad? I don't care at all about recording programs, I just want to be able to use the dual live buffers.

SD DVR40 right now if that matters.....also, is the program used to copy the software free?

rbtravis, I'm sure you'll have the quickest and most direct answer, so thanks in advance!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Duffycoug said:


> What's the absolute cheapest drive to buy to replace one that's bad? I don't care at all about recording programs, I just want to be able to use the dual live buffers.
> 
> SD DVR40 right now if that matters.....also, is the program used to copy the software free?
> 
> rbtravis, I'm sure you'll have the quickest and most direct answer, so thanks in advance!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144122


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Duffycoug said:


> What's the absolute cheapest drive to buy to replace one that's bad? I don't care at all about recording programs, I just want to be able to use the dual live buffers.
> 
> SD DVR40 right now if that matters.....also, is the program used to copy the software free?
> 
> rbtravis, I'm sure you'll have the quickest and most direct answer, so thanks in advance!


and use software at www.mfslive.org to copy.


----------



## WinHac (Feb 13, 2003)

I used a Seagate Pipeline HD 500gb drive. It is designed for dvr's $69.99 Would post newegg link and HD info link if message board would let me.


----------

